# New Pictures



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Right guys n gals, my pictures as I am today. I started my new cycle on Monday and I thought take my pic's now and again in 16 weeks to see how much I can do.

I am 5'11" and 12st 10lb's at the mo - shocker I know i've lost just over half a stone, think cause I let my diet slip.

My aims for this cycle are, as always, to add to my chest and calf's inparticular. I am happy with my arms quads and back so I expect these to gain fairly well as always.

I wanna hit 14 st for the first time and I hope to keep to about 13.5st of the gain.

Wish me luck, and dont be too harsh with the comments.

Peace

Jamie .


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

can you not put your face in them, seriously though good luck and look forward to the updates.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Some more, legs as every bugger is ashamed of there legs, cause they are all chest and arms!!! LOL

Anyway mine aint big but I do push em hard!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

decent back going on fella keep us posted quite lean too you hoping to stay as lean mate?

whats your new cycle like?


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

ta for not putting your mug in them, damn your lean bro, good stuff. dont know about the scatter cushions and teddys though, and lmao is that a varicous vein you have in your right calf .

Just kidding dude about the vein, the cushions gotta go .

Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## romeo69 (Sep 7, 2005)

Very lean mate, cant wait to c the updates.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Jamie,

Like i said before, really nice shape! Your arms are a nice size too! Now get out of that pansy LA LA Tellytubbies Fitness and get your butt down to the Academy!

Official news that I can now go public with, THE Academy is going to be focusing on BBing, powerlifting and that ALONE! JOY! OH and maybe a bit of fight training stuff.

Aaron just had 6 new (well new used) bits of equipment delivered on Wednesday, so now there are 2 Smith machines and three 'squat/deadlift/lunges' racks, a new 45 degree leg press (so now we have 3 different types!) a new Hack squat machine, so now two, and this funky flat chest that the lads say really isolates and focuses on the chest.

God think there are about 4-5 hammerstrength chest machines, this one, and two technogym ones as well as two dedicated benches for chest (Flat and Incline). Obviously I am not doing chest for awhile. But NO excuses for no pecs on the lads anymore!

The kitchen is going to be catering to not only bulking diets (as it is now) but cutting and comp diets!

Special room just to work on posing and routines AND a pro-tan spray booth is also in the plan.

JOY. And we are only about 2-3 blocks from 'The Beach'. So now between Skyline and Hercules and the Academy, there will be a little triangle of gyms that will be well worth people coming for a visit to train in.

x

x

x

T

PS Cute Bum mate, nice socks as well. You are SUCH an Essex boy! x


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Rear delts are the most impressive.

Quads do look like your best bodypart.

Hams need some work mate.

Why such a long cycle of 16 weeks?

What is in the cycle?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

lookin lean dude! keep it up


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers guys! Thought I'd put em up so got something to work on in this cycle and can see the diff.

Tat - i'll be there soon I promise!!!

Hacks - 16 weeks including PCT of 4 weeks! 

Cheers UNC, GR81 and Romeo for the feed back.

John  nuff said 

Hacks been doing good mornings, do you think I should do some leg ext too?


----------



## homer (Dec 2, 2005)

very lean some good quality there to build on , hope you get the gains you want


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

John said:


> ta for not putting your mug in them, damn your lean bro, good stuff. dont know about the scatter cushions and teddys though, and lmao is that a varicous vein you have in your right calf .
> 
> Just kidding dude about the vein, the cushions gotta go .
> 
> Looking forward to the updates.


PMSL just noticed that I'm gonna go doctor on Tuesday! Am I gonna have my leg amputated?!?

Cushions and teddies on her side of the bed mate, heatpads and protein shakes on mine 

Thanks Homer I might get somewhere close to your fab physique in a few years - gotta work bloody hard tho but i'm up for it!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Cushions and teddies on her side of the bed mate, heatpads and protein shakes on mine


Heatpads or pornmags?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Heatpads or pornmags?


Tomatoe, Tomato


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Jamie,

Buddy, there is a TELLY TUBBY in your BED!

Ok so who knows which one the red one is, I can only remember LA LA and PO!

ROTFL

x

x

x

T


----------



## tomjames24 (Sep 16, 2005)

tinky winky is blue

po is red

lala is yellow

dipsy is green

dont even ask how i remember lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Tatyana said:


> Jamie,
> 
> Buddy, there is a TELLY TUBBY in your BED!
> 
> ...


Fook off the lot of ya!

Tatyana - G E T S O M E M O R E S L E E P ! ! ! ! ! !

Its my other half she is obsessed with Teddies and doll's always has been, She used to have around 600 but I made her leave them at her mum's, I told her she could have 10 in our new house and 1 on the bed! And even then she started crying 

Now leave me alone!!! Comon KES were going home!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nice one J hope this cycle goes well for u


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

tomjames24 said:


> tinky winky is blue
> 
> po is red
> 
> ...


Few posts, but this one is QUALITY! Ok is it projection that I forgot DIPSY!

thanks!

x

x

x

T


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

wowser m8!

lookin very lean....

your arms have got some good size,

all the better to hug tinky winky and po with!:tongue10:

no realy, lookin good.

shave them legs, they will look even more defined.


----------



## dynamatiz (Nov 7, 2005)

hey there jamie. great pics mate

quality backshot, real delts and arms looking real good mate

good set of legs on you as well mate, good luck for your next cycle


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Cheers DB - and for your help 

Becks, just been to Boots to buy a body shaver - prob will shave 'em in the summer when the shorts come out, its still freezing in the UK 

Dyna - Cheers fella, I have been working hard on them and chest in the last year.

Thanks for the comments


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

beckham79 said:


> wowser m8!
> 
> lookin very lean....
> 
> ...


Just bought myself a Phillips BodyGroom electric razor thing - its well good and dont even hurt around the nips!  If you cant get one in S.Africa i'll post one over :tongue10:


----------



## meera (Feb 13, 2006)

Very lean base indeed :clap2:


----------



## BL1 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looking good mate, very lean !!

Good quads !!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thanks guys 

Going keep it lean this summer, should gain some lean mass with the cycle, and then bulk up again through the winter - when no-one can see


----------

